# I dont know what to do !! new hair styles...



## xmrsvindieselx (Oct 25, 2005)

well usually I always wear my hair curly because its just easier to go.. but I love straight hair..when I do wear my hair straight, by the end of the day its a mess..half of it flips in and the rest flips out and it starts getting wavy and i have pin straight hair! I didnt even use a starighning iron for this pic:





what else could i do with my hair that looks pretty.. but wont look like trash after the school day is over? 

thanks <3


----------



## so_siqqq (Oct 25, 2005)

Try a beach wave kind of look. When your hair is 80%-75% wet add some mouse and use a blow dryer (at a medium high setting) and scrunch your hair while you are blow drying it. 

Another fun thingI like to do to my hair is pin my bangs back to get a pomp like this (the picture is not mine but it is a good example of what it looks like):






Add some hair pomade to your bangs. Comb them up straight, twist them 180 degrees, and pin them back with a hair clip or hair pin. Finish with some hairspray if some of it is still hanging out.


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Oct 25, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *so_siqqq* 
_]

Add some hair pomade to your bangs. Come them up straight, twist them 180 degrees, and pin them back with a hair clip or hair pin. Finish with some hairspray if some of it is still hanging out._

 
thanks so much.. i LOVE the way pomps look..so easy to do yet so classy ..and the beach idea sounds amazing !! I will deff try that out this week!


----------



## xbabygirl (Nov 11, 2005)

so_siqq -- i love that hairstyle! it's SO pretty. i'm horrible at doing my hair though, wish someone could do it for me.


----------

